# Poll: What's the best Tren Lab?



## Bumby (Jan 6, 2012)

Gents,

I was just wondering what was the general consensus in regard to which lab produces the best Tren regardless of ester?

e.g. ROHM, Pro Chem, Chem-Tech, Med-Tech, Pro Alpha, Isis, Lixus, Alpha Pharma, BP Pharma, Veyron, Sukhumvit, Sciroxx etc.

Cheers!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Tren is tren mate use any from any of the labs you listEd


----------



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

Some labs on there have a bad rep now such as lixus/pro chem and med tech/veyron seem to have a lot of mixed reviews if price is not an issue i would say Alpha Pharma but if not i would go for wildcat or ROHM take into account that alpha pharma is only 76.5mg of tren per 1.5ml whereas rohm and wildcats is 200 mg/ml i have the option of most of the labs you listed and i use wildcat it works very well and works out cheapest .


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

I think at the momement avoid wildcat there not the best choice by far and he's correct lixus is ****e stay away the rest though are g2g, alpha only has 76mg because that's tren ace 200mg will be found in any labs tren enanthate. I would also avoid Veyron.

I'm using Isis tren now and can vouch its some potent stuff.


----------



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> I think at the momement avoid wildcat there not the best choice by far and he's correct lixus is ****e stay away the rest though are g2g, alpha only has 76mg because that's tren ace 200mg will be found in any labs tren enanthate. I would also avoid Veyron.
> 
> I'm using Isis tren now and can vouch its some potent stuff.


AP is tren hex not ace i have used quite a few off there and found wildcat to be the best rarely see a bad review on them unlike med-tech and pro chem who seem to have quite a few negative reviews


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Wildcat tren is hard to beat. Ive not tried most on that list though


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Avoid Wildcat Tren?

Sorry mate but you are misinformed that stuff is rocket fuel and I know that first hand!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Global Britannic Tren-en is the best ive used so far. Hours after jabbing im feeling tense and on edge, can feel myself boiling up, especially when im trying to sleep.

ROHMs Multi-tren is lethal too. Would use this over any brands tren-ace. Everyone i know whos used it has smashed PBs and say theyve never felt anything like it. I'll be running this with pharma test-prop during summer i think.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Pain2Gain said:


> I think at the momement avoid wildcat there not the best choice by far and he's correct lixus is ****e stay away the rest though are g2g, alpha only has 76mg because that's tren ace 200mg will be found in any labs tren enanthate. I would also avoid Veyron.
> 
> I'm using Isis tren now and can vouch its some potent stuff.


Have you used Wildcat Tren personally?Or any Wildcat?


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm using Med-Tech's Tren Hex at the moment. It's giving me a diabolical cough, so it's certainly Tren. I've never used Hex before so don't have much to compare it to, but this cycle has been my best to date. I love the stuff.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Never have a bad word to say about wildcat, I love their stuff.

Just trying some Med-tech tren a, no cough but violent dream, leaning out and want to bite every mother fooking cnuts face off............ I'd say it's good stuff


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

RACK said:


> Never have a bad word to say about wildcat, I love their stuff.
> 
> Just trying some Med-tech tren a, no cough but violent dream, leaning out and want to bite every mother fooking cnuts face off............ I'd say it's good stuff


Looking good in the avi dude!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks beans, bout 2st to come off for stage I reckon but 14 and half weeks left and just dropped 3st in 16 weeks so I aint worried


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Beans said:


> I'm using Med-Tech's Tren Hex at the moment. It's giving me a diabolical cough, so it's certainly Tren. I've never used Hex before so don't have much to compare it to, but this cycle has been my best to date. I love the stuff.


Lol. I've had coughs from tren, deca, and even test so that is not a certain way to tell its tren.

Personally I use global britannic or global biogen as its now called. Never heard a bad word about anything they do. But they are a relatively smallish lab I suppose, or maybe they like staying under the radar. I've never had a complaint about them , well since they sorted their pip out a couple years ago


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

This forum makes me laugh. One person saying Wildcat is ****, another saying it's great. Some saying PC is ****, another saying great. Every ****ing lab has people giving different opinions!!!!

Just stick it in you and see if it works for you, screw what the rest say.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

With gear it's very much each to their own mate. I know people who hate wildcat, I personally like the lab. Others like Lixus where as I don't rate it


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Lol. I've had coughs from tren, deca, and even test so that is not a certain way to tell its tren.
> 
> Personally I use global britannic or global biogen as its now called. Never heard a bad word about anything they do. But they are a relatively smallish lab I suppose, or maybe they like staying under the radar. I've never had a complaint about them , well since they sorted their pip out a couple years ago


Fair point Robsta, but nothing has ever given me a cough before except Tren. And considering that coughing is a known side effect of Tren, I though that it might be a fair indication that it was actually Tren in the vial. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I like Bioizer and black cat myself


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Using Burr Labs at the moment. First time on tren so nothing to compare to but it works, I know that much.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

I've loved tren from Veyron Pharma. I get brilliant effect from just 300mg of it per week.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> Global Britannic Tren-en is the best ive used so far. Hours after jabbing im feeling tense and on edge, can feel myself boiling up, especially when im trying to sleep.
> 
> ROHMs Multi-tren is lethal too. Would use this over any brands tren-ace. Everyone i know whos used it has smashed PBs and say theyve never felt anything like it. I'll be running this with pharma test-prop during summer i think.


Agree, GB tren E is good stuff, have also used WC too and this was just as good, no pip from either of them

I was a sweaty mess on both brands!

I'm off the tren now though, it's a great med, just the sweating and head issues get a bit much after a while

I'm now running deca in its place and I find I'm much better personality wise on deca, I didnt give a sh1t about anything on tren


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> Global Britannic Tren-en is the best ive used so far. Hours after jabbing im feeling tense and on edge, can feel myself boiling up, especially when im trying to sleep.
> 
> ROHMs Multi-tren is lethal too. Would use this over any brands tren-ace. Everyone i know whos used it has smashed PBs and say theyve never felt anything like it. I'll be running this with pharma test-prop during summer i think.


ill agree with that! using ROHM's multi tren atm, wow very impressive stuff, had switched over from BD tri tren and the results do not compare, which lead me to believe BD tren may have dosing issues ect, just my experience...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Personally I wouldn't touch anything wildcat does. Not after he got caught lying to members on here. Whether his gear is any good is not my issue, but if someone has integrity like that, I certainly wouldn't trust them with something I inject in my body.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Robsta said:


> Personally I wouldn't touch anything wildcat does. Not after he got caught lying to members on here. Whether his gear is any good is not my issue, but if someone has integrity like that, I certainly wouldn't trust them with something I inject in my body.


I wasn't about on the site when this happened, didn't know they were caught lying, just thought they got banned for lab whoring! Lol


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> I wasn't about on the site when this happened, didn't know they were caught lying, just thought they got banned for lab whoring! Lol


wonder what they lied about?

maybe they said there gear was cr4p


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

paddy86 said:


> wonder what they lied about?
> 
> maybe they said there gear was cr4p


Doesn't take a genius to work it out when you think about it!

Must of come on with fake evidence to show how well dosed their gear was!

Well people must have forgiven them as I see plenty using the lab with good results, no denying that so they must be doing something right!


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Doesn't take a genius to work it out when you think about it!
> 
> Must of come on with fake evidence to show how well dosed their gear was!


that aint lying though as they seem very well dosed, there one of the best labs around, well going off what people say since ban was lifted. i love rohm but would put wildcat up there with them


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

paddy86 said:


> that aint lying though as they seem very well dosed, there one of the best labs around, well going off what people say since ban was lifted. i love rohm but would put wildcat up there with them


As I said, I wasn't around, but they wouldn't of been banned from discussion for no reason mate


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> As I said, I wasn't around, but they wouldn't of been banned from discussion for no reason mate


my point was if they were promoting there gear on here saying how good it was....then they werent lying as majority of people rave about it on here


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

paddy86 said:


> that aint lying though as they seem very well dosed, there one of the best labs around, well going off what people say since ban was lifted. i love rohm but would put wildcat up there with them


Well DB uses WC and I use ROHM

my guns are bigger. That's all I'm saying 

*fetches popcorn*


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Well DB uses WC and I use ROHM
> 
> my guns are bigger. That's all I'm saying
> 
> *fetches popcorn*


Pmsl


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> Well DB uses WC and I use ROHM
> 
> my guns are bigger. That's all I'm saying
> 
> *fetches popcorn*


But his rod is bigger so that must mean something? :lol:


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Well DB uses WC and I use ROHM
> 
> my guns are bigger. That's all I'm saying
> 
> *fetches popcorn*


Haha brilliant.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

paddy86 said:


> my point was if they were promoting there gear on here saying how good it was....then they werent lying as majority of people rave about it on here


They were banned due to lying to members on uk-m and getting found out. It's not a statement it's a fact. Now if you want to trust someone like that then fair play to you. Personally I wouldn't.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Robsta said:


> They were banned due to lying to members on uk-m and getting found out. It's not a statement it's a fact. Now if you want to trust someone like that then fair play to you. Personally I wouldn't.


Fair enough mate, i like them as do many others so will continue to use them as i think value for money is good. Should we trust any UGL though?

there all criminals really lol


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Being a criminal doesn't necessarily mean you're a bad person, just break the law. Lying to people trying to promote your gear makes you untrustworthy and a no good scummy cnut. Other labs don't need to they let their gear talk for them. He obviously felt the need to do it for some reason. Like I said mate. Your choice. But damn sure I wouldn't trust someone like that when I know other labs with more integrity.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Robsta said:


> *Being a criminal doesn't necessarily mean you're a bad person, just break the law. Lying to people trying to promote your gear makes you untrustworthy and a no good scummy cnut*. Other labs don't need to they let their gear talk for them. He obviously felt the need to do it for some reason. Like I said mate. Your choice. But damn sure I wouldn't trust someone like that when I know other labs with more integrity.


agree with all this


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Testoholic said:


> ill agree with that! using ROHM's multi tren atm, wow very impressive stuff, had switched over from BD tri tren and the results do not compare, which lead me to believe BD tren may have dosing issues ect, just my experience...


or ROHM are over dosed 

i know alot of powerlifters that have tried the Multi-tren recently and they're all going mental for it. Lifts are through the roof, even at 1ml EOD or 3x per week, crazy stuff.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Well DB uses WC and I use ROHM
> 
> my guns are bigger. That's all I'm saying
> 
> *fetches popcorn*


well im on Global & ROHM, think that makes my guns even bigger? :thumbup1:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm on milk and honey so nananana-na.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Actually not true. I'm on the sofa


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

whats the breakdown of tritren? is it eod jabs or will twice weekly do?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Clubber Lang said:


> well im on Global & ROHM, think that makes my guns even bigger? :thumbup1:


Fcuk


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Actually not true. I'm on the sofa


probably half pi$$ed too lol.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Nope. Was Friday through Monday. Will be tomorrow. So phone me if you want me as wont be on pc.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Might ahh never mind


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Well DB uses WC and I use ROHM
> 
> my guns are bigger. That's all I'm saying
> 
> *fetches popcorn*


I'm on nothing and my guns are so small they'd fit into virgins fanny without touching the sides... but I have huge set of non-atrophied testicles so overall I'm quite happy.



Robsta said:


> They were banned due to lying to members on uk-m and getting found out. It's not a statement it's a fact. Now if you want to trust someone like that then fair play to you. Personally I wouldn't.


The above has gotta be the main point really - what you do today affects how people will perceive you tomorrow, and WC will have to accept that all the dishonesty in the past will mean that a fair few people won't look twice at them in the here and now.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> I'm on nothing and my guns are so small they'd fit into *virgins fanny* without touching the sides... but I have huge set of non-atrophied testicles so overall I'm quite happy.
> 
> The above has gotta be the main point really - what you do today affects how people will perceive you tomorrow, and WC will have to accept that all the dishonesty in the past will mean that a fair few people won't look twice at them in the here and now.


haha the amount of people that are now gonna have to have a w*a*nk cos of all the test there on while thinking of this


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Sod that, virgin's snatch...Rather have a looser one who knows wtf she's doing with it.....


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Sod that, virgin's snatch...Rather have a looser one who knows wtf she's doing with it.....


Absa-freakin-lutely... give me talent over youth any day


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> Absa-freakin-lutely... give me talent over youth any day


il take whatever i can :laugh:


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Cant go wrong with Global Biogen, never heard a bad word from them.


----------



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

What about Sukhumvit tren ace?


----------



## snorkles (May 10, 2011)

AnotherLevel said:


> Just stick it in you and see if it works for you, screw what the rest say.


best reply in here!


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> well im on Global & ROHM, think that makes my guns even bigger? :thumbup1:


which "Global" you running mate?

There's about 4 now i think


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Global Britannic, is now called Global Biogen. However, the boxes have on them "A division of Global Britannic" as I think he has plans for a completely different product for which he wants the name Global Britannic.

All very confusing I know


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

snorkles said:


> best reply in here!


Yeah, just stick it in, develop an abcess then wish you'd read all the replies to such questions.

Plank


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Have you used Wildcat Tren personally?Or any Wildcat?


Nope and wouldn't touch it with a ****in barge pole either!


----------



## JayButler (Jan 19, 2012)

Global anabolics is pretty good, the tren acetate took the lips off me


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ive been on isis tri-tren for 2 weeks,just 2 mil a week..ive already added alot of strength and mass,

only downside im breathing through my ar.se working out lol.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

arthuroarti said:


> What about Sukhumvit tren ace?


Hahahahahha hahahaha hahahaha hahahaha hahahaha hahahahahha hahahahahha hahahaha hahahaha hahahaha

cough......splutter......wheeze.....this was a joke right?????

Never heard of them.

Nearly as clever as naming yourself after a stray moggie :lol:

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha 

Stop it. Can't take no more. Ow my sides :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Miaow

Hahahahahha hahahahahha hahahahahha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

thats allot of laughing for the angry mod :whistling:


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

PC myself


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

JANIKvonD said:


> thats allot of laughing for the angry mod :whistling:


That's a lot of poking their nose in for someone I've never heard of 

(only joking pal)


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

JayButler said:


> Global anabolics is pretty good, the tren acetate took the lips off me


No wonder injecting it into your lips! :lol:


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

arthuroarti said:


> What about Sukhumvit tren ace?


sukhumvit is apparently the sister company of unigen how true this is i have no idea have a vial of there test e here but not tried the lab yet.


----------

